
The $16M offer letter Yahoo sent to poach its CRO from Amazon - coloneltcb
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoo-offer-letter-lisa-utzschneider-2016-2
======
eganist
16 million that could've gone towards an innovative product developed under a
separate (non-Yahoo) label.

If the brand is that expensive to fix, build a new brand.

------
Someone1234
I hope this individual brings in enough value to offset the approximate 20
some odd employees that their single compensation package could have otherwise
paid for.

That's literally an entire new product team for this one employee.

~~~
mathattack
For better or worse, the Head of Sales or top Salesperson is usually the
highest paid person in a company. They frequently make more than the CEO. To
pull a successful (and very highly paid) Sales exec from another firm is
extremely expensive because they know they can make a lot of money staying.

So the failure isn't the price paid... It's that Yahoo couldn't grow their own
execs. And for the same reason that they needed to go external and overpay for
the CEO, they also needed to go external and pay up for the revenue too.

If Yahoo was growing nobody would be complaining.

------
jdalgetty
I could use a 600k/year salary :)

